# ما تعلمته فى عالم المنظفات



## shoote (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعرض على حضراتكم ما تعلمته من المنظفات ولقاءان يوم الاثنين القادم بأذن الله واتمنى مشاركاتكم بالاسئله :28:


----------



## four S (5 أبريل 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ذلك خبر سعيد 

ننتظر يوم الاثنين


----------



## raar (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا بدي اسألك لو اتكرمت علي بالاجابة عن الشامبو وكيفية الحصول على شامبو ذو لون ابيض متل ال head & shoul
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

